
Increase model performance by.. removing data? - aliabd
https://medium.com/@si3luwa/increase-model-performance-by-removing-data-a87d05183d7c
======
ksaj
Our own brains have to do this every night to retain a sufficient level of
performance capacity. So this shouldn't be too surprising. There is a lot of
cross-study knowledge transfer between those who study the brain and those who
study computation.

What we need to learn is how our brains sort, prune and store "data." The
pruning part is an especially significant feature.

